# The White House gets working Wi-Fi, finally



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2016)

_The White House had speakerphones from 1985, desktop computers from the 90s, and old black and white printers that printed on only one side of a page. The White House staff used old BlackBerrys_

Source : The White House gets working Wi-Fi, finally &ndash; Tech


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2016)

There is a reason for this "The White House staff used old BlackBerrys"
Obama said they are not allowed to use iphone or other droid because of security.

Barack Obama can’t have an iPhone 'for security reasons' | Technology | The Guardia


----------

